# "Stall in a Box"



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

I was at the Royal this weekend and saw some premade stalls available. I think the company might have been system fence but I can't be 100% sure. I was checking out their website and it seems like what I saw. I fell in love with the style of the fancy stalls.

What are your opinions on this? Have you purchased this type of item or did you or someone you know make your stall from scratch? If you have/had it, did you like it or hate it? Do you think its worth it or a waste of money? 

I loved the stalls a lot but was wondering if I should even bother with checking it out. I guess it wouldn't hurt to get a quote but I really wanted your opinions first.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lots of barns use prefab stalls. It's a big industry. They're expensive, but if you have the money, why not?


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, I didn't realize it was such a big thing.

Has anyone fabricated the metal components for their stalls and have any tips on how to do so with welding and such?

I'm not commited enough yet to splurge and was hoping I might be able to get my fiancee to do it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If money is an issue I would use corral panels for stalls.
I bought a kit that was mainly the front from a farm supply store and then you have to provide the wood yourself


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I bet 100% that it was System Fencing, as they are the only stall place that has a display at the Royal. They are based out of Rockwood, On...just north-east of Guelph._

System Fencing -

_They have beautiful stalls, and I would love to use them at some point in the future, as you can get the stalls fairly customized if you want._

_My grandparents old farm had pre-made stalls of two types. The one type ended up coming to the new farm with us (as they were previously only used for temp stalling or stand stalls in the winter), and when we redid the inside of the barn, we used the old frames (they were over 10 years old) to put new wood into._

_So the first time around they were good, and we ended up getting better value out of them because we were able to bring them with us and reuse them._


----------

